#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Phytic acid in corrosion steel?

## samed

Hi my friends.



I'm looking for phytic acid information (books, articles) focused on corrosion in steels.

Thanks.See More: Phytic acid in corrosion steel?

----------

